# Spoiler



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo wolt nur mal eine Umfrage starten bin iwi heute wieder im starbildschirm über bosse aus Cata gestolpert was mich persönlich sehr stört da ich nicht so viel vorher wissen möchte, für mich persönlich sind das schon Spoilerhaltige inhalte. 

Bin eher der überaschungs Typ


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Oktober 2010)

Mücke und Elefant...man kennt das ja.


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Mücke? Die Spoilerei zu Cata nervt gewaltig.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Mücke? Die Spoilerei zu Cata nervt gewaltig.



Dann geh doch nicht auf Buffed.de wenns dir nicht passt. >.>

btw. Fflinti, ich würde den Avatar wechseln. Wenn ein Grüner dich damit sieht, ist es weniger gut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2010)

Ach, wir sind hier nicht in Amerika


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach, wir sind hier nicht in Amerika



Man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Trixi3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> btw. Fflinti, ich würde den Avatar wechseln. Wenn ein Grüner dich damit sieht, ist es weniger gut.





Ne kaum erkennbare Titte ist schlimm wärend Deine Signaturflinte super ist oder was?




Man bist Du fertig. Achja......*ANSCHEIßEN Failed!*


----------



## Berserkius (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Amis sind krasser, die deutschen sind zu schüchtern und verklemmt.


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nicht auf Buffed.de wenns dir nicht passt. >.>
> 
> btw. Fflinti, ich würde den Avatar wechseln. Wenn ein Grüner dich damit sieht, ist es weniger gut.



Lol? Es ist doch ganz normal, dass man Spoilerei kenntzeichnet für diejenigen, die sich überraschen lassen wollen. 

Geh doch nicht auf buffed ist ja wieder mal das beste Argument, peinlich.


----------



## Livien (29. Oktober 2010)

Wirst du irgendwie gezwungen die Dinge hier bei Buffed zu lesen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach, wir sind hier nicht in Amerika


Jaja, und einmal musste ein Forenuser sein Ava rausnehmen weil da ein Mainzelmännchen seine Brüste gezeigt hat... 

Btt: wenns dir nicht passt surf halt nicht auf buffed.de



lopoo schrieb:


> Geh doch nicht auf buffed ist ja wieder mal das beste Argument, peinlich.


Wieso? Bei dem aktuellen Cata-Gedöns ist überall Gespoilertes, damit muss man auch hier auf buffed.de rechnen...


----------



## Trixi3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Die Amis sind krasser, die deutschen sind zu schüchtern und verklemmt.



Naja die Deutschen wirken verklemmter weil sie im Grunde sehr freizügig Leben dürfen und was man darf macht keinen Spass, die Amies gehen deswegen so ab weil dort vieles Verboten ist.


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Wirst du irgendwie gezwungen die Dinge hier bei Buffed zu lesen?



ne aber die bilder machens schon aus und da ich buffed sonst immer ganz cool find hab ichs auch als startseite. Und dan springen einem gleich die bilder ins gesicht!


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Lol? Es ist doch ganz normal, dass man Spoilerei kenntzeichnet für diejenigen, die sich überraschen lassen wollen.
> 
> Geh doch nicht auf buffed ist ja wieder mal das beste Argument, peinlich.



Nein, nicht wirklich. Ist doch klar das es informatieren gibt... Selbst das Stufen auf 85 angehoben werden isn Spoiler, also wäre allein der Name vom Addon schon ein Spoiler und so.


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich. Ist doch klar das es informatieren gibt... Selbst das Stufen auf 85 angehoben werden isn Spoiler, also wäre allein der Name vom Addon schon ein Spoiler und so.



Oh Gott, übertreibs nicht. Bosse zu spoilern oder der Name von Addons ist wohl ein Unterschied. Sollte jedem halbswegs denkenden Menschen klar sein.


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso? Bei dem aktuellen Cata-Gedöns ist überall Gespoilertes, damit muss man auch hier auf buffed.de rechnen...



Es gibt auch noch andere News zu Wow ausser Cata. Das andere kann man kennzeichnen. Das ist aber wohl zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch andere News zu Wow ausser Cata. Das andere kann man kennzeichnen. Das ist aber wohl zu viel verlangt.


Und wenn in den News, obwohls erstmal nicht explizit um Cata geht, dann ein Cata-Bezug steht? Kommt dann wieder son Thread?... Meine Güte...
Im Moment muss man einfach damit rechnen...


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und wenn in den News, obwohls erstmal nicht explizit um Cata geht, dann ein Cata-Bezug steht? Kommt dann wieder son Thread?... Meine Güte...
> Im Moment muss man einfach damit rechnen...



Rofl, aber du beziehst dich auf immer auf den Einzelfall? Grösstenteils steht in der News, obs um Cata geht oder Wow allgemein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch andere News zu Wow ausser Cata. Das andere kann man kennzeichnen. Das ist aber wohl zu viel verlangt.





lopoo schrieb:


> Rofl, aber du beziehst dich auf immer auf den Einzelfall? Grösstenteils steht in der News, obs um Cata geht oder Wow allgemein.


Sry, aber ich versteh nicht, was du genau sagen willst o_O


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Hitziges Thema aber wäre es für die die es nicht stört ein problem wen die "Spoilerhaltigen" inhalte so gekenzeichnet wären ich glaube nicht und der rest der sich überaschen lassen wolte/will wäre auch zufrieden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> Hitziges Thema aber wäre es für die die es nicht stört ein problem wen die "Spoilerhaltigen" inhalte so gekenzeichnet wären ich glaube nicht und der rest der sich überaschen lassen wolte/will wäre auch zufrieden.


Nö, wäre nicht störend :S
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/4-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde/
Kannst ja da mal reinschreiben vll sagt Zam was dazu.


----------



## lopoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich versteh nicht, was du genau sagen willst o_O



News mit Infos zu Cata kennzeichnen. So schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ne kaum erkennbare Titte ist schlimm wärend Deine Signaturflinte super ist oder was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toll! Zeig du mir eine Flinte die man mit einer Hand halten kann, ich bin sehr aufgeregt sie zu sehen. 

Und wegen dem Anscheissen:
Ich war schon in viele Communities die das nicht duldeten und mit PERMABANN "bestraften."
Während es in der Netiquette hier mit einem Begriff auch erläutert wird, der aber so allgemein ist, dass man ihn so und so interpretieren kann.

Was ich noch sagen wollte




> *ANSCHEIßEN Failed!*




ach und noch was:
Ich habe ihn nicht angeschissen, ich wollte ihn warnen.
Kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


----------



## Ångela (29. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nicht auf Buffed.de wenns dir nicht passt. >.>
> 
> btw. Fflinti, ich würde den Avatar wechseln. Wenn ein Grüner dich damit sieht, ist es weniger gut.



./sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> News mit Infos zu Cata kennzeichnen. So schwer zu verstehen?


Da man das, was du gesagt hast auch falsch verstehen kann, ja 


lopoo schrieb:


> Rofl, aber du beziehst dich auf immer auf den Einzelfall? Grösstenteils steht in der News, obs um Cata geht oder Wow allgemein.


Hat sich so gelesen, als ob nicht nur in der News, sondern auch schon auf der Sartseite mit den News gekennzeichnet ist.
Hab aber da statt "der" "den" gelesen, von daher meine Schuld


----------



## Vadokan (29. Oktober 2010)

wer sich überraschen lassen will muss ja nicht auf buffed gehn oder?


----------



## Hamrock (29. Oktober 2010)

mimimi


----------



## INDICUS (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man auf eine HAUPTSÄCHLICH über WoW geredete Seite geht darf man sich nicht wundern,wenn etwa neue News zu Spielwelt,Dauer bis zum Addon etc. in den News erscheint, und man muss ja nicht lesen was da steht.Denn ich glaube kaum das Leute so schnell lesen können das sie beim Bild schon wissen was da steht.


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Vadokan schrieb:


> wer sich überraschen lassen will muss ja nicht auf buffed gehn oder?



Aber wer sonst gerne die Berichte bei Buffed liest ich meine, man solte das mal aus einer sicht sehen das man leute eigendlich gerne auf ihrer seite hat und sie nicht vergraueln will. Und ich scheine nicht der einziege mit der meinung zu sein.


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Wenn man auf eine HAUPTSÄCHLICH über WoW geredete Seite geht darf man sich nicht wundern,wenn etwa neue News zu Spielwelt,Dauer bis zum Addon etc. in den News erscheint, und man muss ja nicht lesen was da steht.Denn ich glaube kaum das Leute so schnell lesen können das sie beim bild schon wissen was da steht.



Es geht auch um Bilder !


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> Aber wer sonst gerne die Berichte bei Buffed liest ich meine, man solte das mal aus einer sicht sehen das man leute eigendlich gerne auf ihrer seite hat und sie nicht vergraueln will. Und ich scheine nicht der einziege mit der meinung zu sein.



... aber auch nicht die Masse.

Btw. entferne bitte mal deinen Avatar.


----------



## Cathan (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man auf eine Seite für WoW-News geht wird man nunmal auf Neuigkeiten zum Thema WoW treffen.


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... aber auch nicht die Masse.



also gibste mir den Tipp Buffed.de zu meiden?





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach, wir sind hier nicht in Amerika



ps. der mod vorhin scheints ok gefunden zu haben mit meinem Avatar


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> also gibste mir den Tipp Buffed.de zu meiden?



Niemals, aber die Cataclysm-Berichterstattung wird nicht eingeschränkt, weil es im Verhältnis ein paar wenige stört. Ein Umbau der Seite für Server-Performancefressende Individualisierungsfunktionen ist leider auch nicht realistisch.



> ps. der mod vorhin scheints ok gefunden zu haben mit meinem Avatar



Admin > Mod


----------



## Tøtem (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> also gibste mir den Tipp Buffed.de zu meiden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal schlecht geschlafen???


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Wenn man auf eine Seite für WoW-News geht wird man nunmal auf Neuigkeiten zum Thema WoW treffen.



aber wäre es nicht schöner wen die leute selber entscheiden können ob sie Spoiler sehen möchten oder nicht. Auf jedenfall gerecht.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> also gibste mir den Tipp Buffed.de zu meiden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es propheizeit, aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


----------



## Tøtem (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> aber wäre es nicht schöner wen die leute selber entscheiden können ob sie Spoiler sehen möchten oder nicht. Auf jedenfall gerecht.



dann darfst du auch kein TV mehr schauen


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> dann darfst du auch kein TV mehr schauen



wer sagt das ich das mache?


----------



## Tøtem (29. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich das mache?


----------



## Fflinti (29. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Niemals, aber die Cataclysm-Berichterstattung wird nicht eingeschränkt, weil es im Verhältnis ein paar wenige stört. Ein Umbau der Seite für Server-Performancefressende Individualisierungsfunktionen ist leider auch nicht realistisch.



Finde ich sehr Traurig. 

Kann mich an früher erinnern wo einige sachen mit Spoiler makiert wurden was ich sehr gut fand bei buffed.de , aber mal hat man pech und mal ham nur die andern glück.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2010)

Fflinti schrieb:


> Kann mich an früher erinnern wo einige sachen mit Spoiler makiert wurden was ich sehr gut fand bei buffed.de , aber mal hat man pech und mal ham nur die andern glück.



Das ist immer noch markiert. In den Casts wirds vorher gesagt und in den News und Artikeln steht in der Regel "CATACLYSM" davor, oder darüber


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Admin > Mod






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (7. November 2010)

Hmm, hätten Ja und Nein bei der Umfrage nicht gereicht? Was will man denn mit Antworten wie Nein, ein ganz klein bisschen, ein bisschen, ein bisschen mehr, durchschnittlich, ein klein bisschen über Durschschnitt, noch ein klein bisschen mehr über dem Durchschnitt, ein bisschen zuviel und ein bisschen viel zu viel erreichen.


----------

